

Ruby 1.8.7 EOL in 90 days - mceachen
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-dev/47201

======
mceachen
Here's some relevant articles, given that we all need to get onto 1.9.3 ASAP:

Sam Ruby's "What to expect in 1.9.x" slideshow:
<http://slideshow.rubyforge.org/ruby19.html#1>

Airbnb's migration story: <http://nerds.airbnb.com/upgrading-from-ree-187-to-
ruby-193>

Another migration story:
[http://www.darkridge.com/~jpr5/2012/10/03/ruby-1.8.7-1.9.3-m...](http://www.darkridge.com/~jpr5/2012/10/03/ruby-1.8.7-1.9.3-migration/)

------
cleverjake
I wonder if that means OS X's ruby will be upgraded finally.

~~~
andymoe
Maybe, but I can guarantee it won't get done until 10.9 comes out. EDIT: If
you really want to see the level of effort for them to do this go buy OS X
Server from the app store and dig around for ruby files ;-)

~~~
cleverjake
I wouldn't be surprised if thats the case, but its not like 1.8.x being sunset
was a surprise to anyone - 1.9 is 4+ years old. Hopefully someone has been
working on it up to now

~~~
gurkendoktor
> 1.9 is 4+ years old

1.9.1->1.9.2 had breaking changes (most obviously require_relative) and 1.9.2
had performance issues in requiring files. I haven't run into any issues with
Ruby 1.9.3, but it's only 1.5 years old, and even 1.9.3 was not 100% backwards
compatible.

I understand that this all seems like eternity if you are actively developing
a Ruby app, but for everything that is in maintenance mode, 1.8.7 has been a
very sane choice until now. I had certainly planned to use it another couple
years if possible. :/

------
zdw
I'm sure it will go quickly into the night, just like Python 2.7 and Perl
5.14.

~~~
draegtun
Perl 5.14 is still supported at least until 5.18 is released (due very soon!).
Also it will receive any _critical_ security patches for another year after
this.

~~~
draegtun
Eh? Why the downvote? Above is correct -
[http://perldoc.perl.org/perlpolicy.html#MAINTENANCE-AND-
SUPP...](http://perldoc.perl.org/perlpolicy.html#MAINTENANCE-AND-SUPPORT)

~~~
draegtun
Many thanks for all the subsequent up votes on this. Not sure my answer really
deserves it but thanks :)

For those that don't know... Perl development is on a fixed annual release
schedule. Every April the release candidate for next version of Perl arrives
(no not delivered by the Easter Bunny!).

So 5.18-RC0 is due next month and if all goes well then 5.18 _final_ will be
released the following month (at which point 5.14 will be moved to its final
year of security only patches).

ref:
[https://metacpan.org/module/CORION/perl-5.17.10/Porting/rele...](https://metacpan.org/module/CORION/perl-5.17.10/Porting/release_schedule.pod)

------
nodata
Unless you run RHEL.

~~~
Argorak
Thats where the "Enterprise" comes from.

~~~
nodata
Thanks for explaining my comment to me (?)

------
epynonymous
thank god! hopefully mac os x will update the included ruby from 1.8.7

